# Wait for a sale. Not worth full price IMO.



## jtm

I have the HF mobile bases for most of my tools. (where you have to make your own stretchers)

I bought one of these the last time Rockler had them on sale, and now I wish I could switch over all my HF bases.

The cam lever wheel lock is so much better than having to bend down every time with the HF bases.

$60 is a bit much, but these are definitely worth the $35.


----------



## DIYaholic

I agree, full price…. No Deal!
On Sale, I'll take two!!!

I have both the HF & Port-A-Mate.
HF for seldom moved machines….
Port-A-Mate for frequently moved machines….
Works for me!!!


----------



## Rayne

Thanks for pointing this out. I may get this for my workbench. What's the increase in height from using this? 1/2", 3/4", 1"?


----------



## NormG

I have HF, no ussues


----------



## Rayne

I'm going to give it a shot. I'm not entirely sure if this will work the way I want it to, but I really want my workbench mobile when I need it to be. I'm also going to pick up the extension kit as this one is just a bit out of reach.


----------



## NickyP

I also picked one of these up from Rockler for $35 beans free shipping. Bought it just because as you can't go wrong for the price. Will be using it on a project I'll be posting soon. Such a deal!


----------



## NickyP

Rayne . . . it adds 3/4" to the height.


----------



## Rayne

I just installed the mobile base and am loving the mobility, but getting it to raise is quite difficult. Is there supposed to be grease / oil underneath the lever? If so, what kind is usually used for that? The height is absolutely perfect with it being just a hair over 1/16" separation with the TS being higher.


----------



## DocPaul

I have a HF base for my bandsaw. It's great if you never move the machine! I will not buy one again and probably will make my own from now on. I have not ruled out the Rockler base on sale though.


----------

